# Once again there's noise in my quiet house!



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2015)

This is Birdy Blue (I know, huh?)

He was flying with a flock of wild birds and one of the neighbors worked at befriending him. Took the guy a week, but he was finally able to catch Birdy Blue. He bought a cage and all the necessary accoutrements and had the bird in the house for about a month before making the decision to give him to the bird rescue. He didn't have time to spend with the bird and felt he needed a home where someone was home all the time.

Birdy Blue says quite a few things, buy my untrained brain isn't able to understand the words yet. He will come out of the cage and sit on your shoulder, however, the human can't touch him. In the evening when it's time for bed, the human says, "in your cage" and points and he flies home.

It's going to be fun teaching my cat to leave the bird alone, and for now I won't let him out of the cage unless I'm in the room with him and with the door shut.

He's very pretty, and looks quite healthy. (and my oh my - so noisy!)


----------



## wellington (Nov 13, 2015)

Beautiful enjoy, congrats and good luck.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 13, 2015)

Love the Indian Ringnecks! 

Very pretty and wishing you happy adventures as you 2 learn about each other


----------



## dmmj (Nov 13, 2015)

this thread title scared me, this is how horror stories usually start.


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 13, 2015)

Handsome boy you have there!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## 4jean (Nov 13, 2015)

He is just beautiful!!


----------



## kathyth (Nov 13, 2015)

Beautiful, Yvonne!! Glad you have him.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 13, 2015)

Very cool, beautiful color!


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 13, 2015)

He is so pretty!! 
How is Misty with him? I bet she'll be jealous mama has a new baby!


----------



## MPRC (Nov 13, 2015)

Birds...I appreciate them from afar. The noise would drive me bonkers!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> He is so pretty!!
> How is Misty with him? I bet she'll be jealous mama has a new baby!



She's a little upset because the cage is in a spot that used to be her hiding place (behind my recliner), but she's quickly getting used to the fact. As for the actual bird, she doesn't seem to even recognise there's a live creature in there. And I only had to tell the cat "no" once and now she also ignores the fact there's a bird in here.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 20, 2015)

That is such a pretty bird! I had a Sulphur crested cockatoo for a total of ohh 2 weeks? My sister conned me into buying it from her.. that bird was so horribly loud and I lived in an apartment at the time.. buddy had to go! lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2015)

This one's pretty loud too. Even at night after I've put the cover over the cage he makes noise. I've figured out that he wants out of the cage, but when he's out he gets right up in my face and picks at my lips like he wants me to feed him. It's impossible to read or watch TV with him out because he's right there in my face. That's the problem with getting a bird that someone had before you. I don't know what he expects from me. I'm sure we'll get it all figured out sooner or later.


----------

